# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Nhờ các bác tư vấn keo chống thấm ạ

## lekimhung

Các bác cho em hỏi ngoài keo silicone ra thì còn loại nào vừa mềm vừa dẽo để chống thấm ạ, do keo silicone không chịu dầu được nên nó bị tan ra, em có pha thử keo ab thì thời gian đầu nó cũng mềm nhưng lâu ngày nó cũng cứng lại và rất giòn. 

Nhờ bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ em loại nào sử dụng được với. Em cảm ơn.

----------

